# Lesco gas powered spreader?



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

I may have to possibility to get one of these at a decent price. I have a large yard and think this may help, I would like to build the sprayer attachment like Conner ward in it also. Has anyone used of these or text it or anything? Appreciate it.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I have just under two acres and saw one of these on Facebook marketplace. It was $1100 and I snapped it up.
I then added a Gregson Clark Spreader Mate and used it (only on my front yard last year) a couple of times. I have not done more than a very small amount of granular spreading with it. It works fine for both. It takes some push to make it change directions. I also have to be very careful going up hills , usually you have to step off of it to prevent it from trying to wheelie up. But I have a pretty steep hill to contend with. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1740&p=32136&hilit=I+couldn't+stop+myself#p32136
Depending on the price I would say go for it. For me pushing a spreader for two acres was never an option.

Then recently a Turf Tracker with a larger tank , dualie wheels and pro grade hydros turned up on Marketplace and a snagged that too. It needs some attention on its sprayer. I grabbed it because the sprayer mate is not big enought for my front and side lawns and the Turf Tracker is built on a Dixie Chopper frame and has a 30 gallon and a 15 gallon tank and the same front spreader from Lesco. My Lesco Chariot is for sale if anyone wants it for the same $1100 I paid for it. It has a Kawasaki engine and runs great. Although it is a hydro it is just a differential rear drive , no steering. So you have to push the front handle opposite the way you want to go. I also like that the Turf Trackers boom trails the spray rather than having the machine drive through spray from a front mount boom. And I shouldn't have to reload as often. And I'll be sitting rather than standing. and , and....


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

gene_stl said:


> I have just under two acres and saw one of these on Facebook marketplace. It was $1100 and I snapped it up.
> I then added a Gregson Clark Spreader Mate and used it (only on my front yard last year) a couple of times. I have not done more than a very small amount of granular spreading with it. It works fine for both. It takes some push to make it change directions. I also have to be very careful going up hills , usually you have to step off of it to prevent it from trying to wheelie up. But I have a pretty steep hill to contend with.
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1740&p=32136&hilit=I+couldn't+stop+myself#p32136
> Depending on the price I would say go for it. For me pushing a spreader for two acres was never an option.
> ...


Sending you a pm


----------

